# Hello



## teresa2012 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello, Im Teresa, 27 and from Plymouth.

I have a little boy who is nearly 7 years old. We started trying for number two when he was 11 months old. 
I had clomid 100mg for 5 months which finished in Jan 2013. I became pregnant my first cycle off clomid but had a miscarriage at 8 weeks. 
Since then I have lost 3 stone and im now on my first cycle of 50mg of clomid. Im currently in my two week wait.
I believe i ovulated last week and told my breasts are sore and ive had slight cramps ive never had this before. My cycle is irregular but my periods are only 2- 3 days long light and pain free. 

Look forward to chatting.

xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Teresa,

I'm so sorry to hear of your long struggle and of your loss 

Well done you for losing 3 stone!  
I'm currently on a mission to lose weight and have so far lost 18lbs (14lbs to go), so big respect to you, as I know how hard it is and how much work it takes!
3 stone is amazing! 

I'm adding a couple of links to areas of the site I feel may be of use to you:

Treatment Support - Ovulation Induction, Clomid & Tamoxifen: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0 

Hoping for Another Miracle: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0
I wish you all the best and lots of luck 

Angie x


----------

